# BAW Wednesday (or it will be soon enough...)



## LeaArr

Hey Gals, 


Just coming on before I head to bed to wish you all a good day. Also, I wanted to let you know I have started my youtube channel. here is the linky:

https://youtube.com/user/LeaArr

Have a good one. See you in a few hours. 

~Lea~


----------



## Lisa1984

Wednesday already eh!!!
This week is going to be fine but next week i will be super bored cause i will have caught up on my work!!


----------



## Sambatiki

HI there

Sorry I wasnt around much yesterday. Got sent home from work with this stinking cold. Not at work today as still feeling crappy. How is everyone today??

Lisa - why feeling crappy?


----------



## buffycat

am on my own today which is definitelly a good thing! forgot to bring my ipod in though...:cry:

morning kerry - had guessed that you weren't feeling too well yesterday....how was the weekend though - it wasn't ruined by your cold was it?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Buffycat - Luckily not. weekend was fantastic, Kylie was Amazing!! :happydance:


----------



## owo

Morning All,

How is everyone today?

Kerry - Sorry you're still feeling crappy. Hopefully the cold will have passed soon, it time for the weekend. Look at it this way, if you had to be ill better to be ill on works time. I never time it well and usually end up ill at the weekends.


----------



## baby.love

Morning my lovely girlies :) Sambatiki sorry to hear you are ill hun :hugs: How was everyones evenings? Mine was very chilled and lovely, apart from us both feeling guilty as we didnt manage to quit smoking :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - :rofl: I always feel guilty though!! :rofl:

Baby.love - I posted in your journal ref the smoking!! Im still proud of you hun


----------



## buffycat

hi baby.love...are you going to keep trying to quit though?


----------



## baby.love

Yeah buffycat i think we will keep trying as we do want to, I am thinking of hypnotherapy as my willpower is so bad! But nevermind that for now as tonight is the night the SMEP starts :wohoo: come on :bfp: lol


----------



## buffycat

:wohoo:

well the diet today has failed miserably....i've just started a kitkat......!

feeling kackered today...not sure why though.....don't want to build my hopes up either...

and omg (apologies if tmi) how painful and big were my boobs last night?!?!


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby.love - Why not stop smoking in the house. Atleast that will cut you down a bit.


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> feeling kackered today...not sure why though.....don't want to build my hopes up either...
> 
> and omg (apologies if tmi) how painful and big were my boobs last night?!?!

These are goods signs. My boobs started hurting about a week ago and felt really full also. Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - I really hope its your month. 

I can't wait until we all get our :bfp:'s 

Owo - Whats the secret to your :bfp:??? Coz I want one!! :rofl: :hissy: I keep looking at your ticker Im so very excited for you


----------



## Lisa1984

Poor you with a cold at this time of year!! Its usually Xmas i get one, was sick from work for a whole week just before xmas last year!!

Ach i just feel crappy all the time just now, starting to get pissed off with not ovulating etc - AAAAAARRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Awww :hug: Have you been to docs??? can they give you something to start you off again??


----------



## Lisa1984

Im take progesterone but dont seem to be ovulating on my own.

Will try OPKing for the next couple of months and then go back as I have 6 months worth of meds left!


----------



## Sambatiki

lisa - hope that it kicks it back into action for you

Buffycat - Eating cheese and mushrooms on toast now!!! :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

cheese and mushrooms on toast....now that sounds good!

better than my cup-a-soup i bet too!


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes was very tasty. God Im sooo bored and not even at work :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

we need to know your secret owo!

question, when did you test? (early/late).....


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes Owo tell us..... pleeeeeeasse with a cherry on top!!


----------



## Lisa1984

know what I love, sausage toasties with thai sweet chilli sauce on em!!! ROCK!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lisa - Not tried that one. But might give it a bash.. sounds yummy


----------



## Lisa1984

it is!!!! :)


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> we need to know your secret owo!
> 
> question, when did you test? (early/late).....

Hmm ok well I am lucky and get very clear OV signs, loads of EWCM and OV Pains. So we dtd all the time i have it. Except this last month the last two days of EWCM DH was too tired, i guess we're lucky that spermies last a few days.
Of course DH thinks it's his super sperm and is feeling really good and manly about himself at the moment. As the two months we tried to get pregnant, last time which MC and this time it worked first month. OK you all have my permission to hate me.


----------



## buffycat

oh great, now i'm really getting hungry!


----------



## buffycat

owo said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> we need to know your secret owo!
> 
> question, when did you test? (early/late).....
> 
> Hmm ok well I am lucky and get very clear OV signs, loads of EWCM and OV Pains. So we dtd all the time i have it. Except this last month the last two days of EWCM DH was too tired, i guess we're lucky that spermies last a few days.
> Of course DH thinks it's his super sperm and is feeling really good and manly about himself at the moment. As the two months we tried to get pregnant, last time which MC and this time it worked first month. OK you all have my permission to hate me.Click to expand...

we don't hate you, just very pleased for you!

did you do a hpt early or were you patient?


----------



## Sambatiki

owo said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> we need to know your secret owo!
> 
> question, when did you test? (early/late).....
> 
> Hmm ok well I am lucky and get very clear OV signs, loads of EWCM and OV Pains. So we dtd all the time i have it. Except this last month the last two days of EWCM DH was too tired, i guess we're lucky that spermies last a few days.
> Of course DH thinks it's his super sperm and is feeling really good and manly about himself at the moment. As the two months we tried to get pregnant, last time which MC and this time it worked first month. OK you all have my permission to hate me.Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha :rofl: Typical man!!! :rofl: Now spinkle some of that lucky dust around here!! Just been sneaking a peek at your cycle buddy thread. You guys have had a good month!!!


----------



## owo

I did the first test on a clearblue on the morning of CD28 and it was a faint +and then a digi in the evening of CD28 after i had held my pee for four hours without drinking anything.

Buffycat - When are you planning on testing?

Yeah the cyclebuddies group are looking good so far i think it's 3 :bfp: out of 12 with no :witch: yet for the rest of them.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Is that enough dust i can give you more


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Owo think thats enough dust for now!! :rofl: How is nicky doing haven't seen her for ages!! Might have to PM her to check. Thats 25% of you OMG!! with more to come I expect!! How super is that!!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Ladies! :hi:

I'm at work almost a whole hour early! DH has to be in by 7:30 am (I start at 8) 

I asked DH if you were going to have :sex: tonight and he said sure and then he's like you don't have to make an appt. lol So, I told him that I'm ovulating today (I think) so hopefully he won't pull out again. :dohh: Maybe he'll get to ask his dad tonight.


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooohhh Happy Hump Day Chris!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Thanks Kerry! Kerry, go back to yesterday's BAW and you'll read about my saga. Was quite in a :hissy: mood yesterday.

I hope you feel better soon! Summer colds are the worst.


----------



## owo

Morning Chris,

Fingers crossed DH stays put tonight and doesn't run for the hills.


----------



## Chris77

Thank you very much Owo. DH is such a butthead.:dohh:


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> Thank you very much Owo. DH is such a butthead.

I don't think it is just your DH, all men are to an extent.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - just read all about it!! How long are you planning on living with OH's dad for?? 
I know its bad but..... accidents do happen!! :devil:. I would feel so wierd asking FIL 'Hi there do you mind if your son and I shag each others brains out as we want to have a baby'. hmmmm :blush: Think that OH is struggling to work up the courage to ask.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - just read all about it!! How long are you planning on living with OH's dad for??
> I know its bad but..... accidents do happen!! :devil:. I would feel so wierd asking FIL 'Hi there do you mind if your son and I shag each others brains out as we want to have a baby'. hmmmm :blush: Think that OH is struggling to work up the courage to ask.

We'll probably be living with him for the rest of our lives. lol :rofl: About the "accidents" 

DH already asked FIL about it, he wanted to think about it that was back in March and DH hasn't asked since. But you're right it IS really weird. _"Hey Dad, Chris and I want to have a baby so if the house is rockin, don't come knockin_ :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: poor DH. I think you should just go for it anyway. Whats the worst that could happen. Am I really bad for suggesting it?


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: poor DH. I think you should just go for it anyway. Whats the worst that could happen. Am I really bad for suggesting it?

No not at all! Please, every time that he's pulled out for the last year I have always hoped that one of the little guys got away. :blush: I'm in agreement with you that we should just go for it anyway. DH is such a procrastinator and I think he thinks things through too much sometimes.


----------



## Sambatiki

Why do men have to be so practical!! :rofl: I hope that he gets over it tonight!! Best of luck


----------



## buffycat

practical - you have got to be joking! my DH is the most impractical person!

eg start a new 'project' without finishing the last one off!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Maybe you should introduce him to Chris's DH!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Why do men have to be so practical!! :rofl: I hope that he gets over it tonight!! Best of luck

Yeah me too! Maybe I'll just velcro him to me so he can't go anywhere. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Buffycat - Maybe you should introduce him to Chris's DH!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Velcro!! Now thats an idea. Did you see the thread about the mooncup and it being used after dtd??? To stop the :sperm: falling out!! :rofl: Thats an idea!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Velcro!! Now thats an idea. Did you see the thread about the mooncup and it being used after dtd??? To stop the :sperm: falling out!! :rofl: Thats an idea!!

Yes I did see that! :rofl: Pretty crafty! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Not crafty.... resourceful!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ok, I'm a little cornfused.

I've been having definite OV pain the past 2 or 3 days. But my CM has been white and not really stretchy. When I used an online OV calculator, it said my fertile window should be July 30-Aug. 4th. So, do you actually OV when you feel the OV pain or does that mean that OV will be happening in the next couple of days?


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Im really not sure thats why Im using OPK's this month. Maybe post on TTC section I bet someone would be able to help.


----------



## Chris77

Good idea.....


----------



## Sambatiki

just posted on it!!


----------



## Chris77

I'll go check it out. Thanks!

How's the cold coming along?


----------



## buffycat

Chris - i never f'eel' OV.......i end up using opks.......


----------



## Sambatiki

Still feeling like shite. DF is home now and gone to sunbathe in the garden. But I can't be bothered.


----------



## Sambatiki

I can't wait to start using my OPk's what day do you start from buffy??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Still feeling like shite. DF is home now and gone to sunbathe in the garden. But I can't be bothered.

LOL It's a hot one here today. Gonna be 90 degrees.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris - i never f'eel' OV.......i end up using opks.......

Really? I get pains every month, very bad ones....quite annoying actually.


----------



## Sambatiki

I think that I get them but using the OPK's aswell will confirm whether they actually are OV pains or my imagination! :rofl: 

Its hot here but not 90 degrees


----------



## buffycat

started testing at day 12.....beloe is an extract from my spreadsheet....n/a means i didn't test

16/07/2008	-	12	- faint
17/07/2008	-	13	- none
18/07/2008	-	14	- none
19/07/2008	-	15	- none
20/07/2008	-	16	- faint
21/07/2008	-	17	- dark
22/07/2008	-	18	- n/a
23/07/2008	-	19	- n/a
24/07/2008	-	20	- medium


:growlmad: the snack machine just swallowed my money without letting go of the crisps! :growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> started testing at day 12.....beloe is an extract from my spreadsheet....n/a means i didn't test
> 
> 16/07/2008	12	faint
> 17/07/2008	13	none
> 18/07/2008	14	none
> 19/07/2008	15	none
> 20/07/2008	16	faint
> 21/07/2008	17	dark
> 22/07/2008	18	n/a
> 23/07/2008	19	n/a
> 24/07/2008	20	medium
> 
> 
> :growlmad: the snack machine just swallowed my money without letting go of the crisps! :growlmad:

Oh, I hate when that happens!! Especially when I'm PMS'ing...I end up kicking the machine.


----------



## buffycat

tried kicking it and nothing happened (apart from hurting my toe!)


----------



## Sambatiki

Ooooh did you bed around the right times this month??? How many cycle days are you?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> tried kicking it and nothing happened (apart from hurting my toe!)

Yeah, nothing happens when I kick it either. So, I usually just stand there cursing. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - No-ones answered the question yet on TTC?? 

Buffycat - Thats shite you have no crisps now


----------



## buffycat

am 30 days normally, though last month was 26 (hence i started testing on day 12). Unfortunately, only viable :sex: was on 24/07/08......i've also been tracking the different stages...24/07 was a 3....


*Stage 1	Lasting 2 - 3 days CM is Sticky or Gummy (S)
Stage 2	Lasting 2- 4 days: CM is Creamy, Milky, Lotion Like - Beginning of your fertile period (C)
Stage 3	Lasting 1-5 days: Egg white Cervical Fluid - At this time you are very fertile. (E)
Stage 4	Dry, Moist or Sticky (Infertile)*


i still feel really doubtful though, especially as we didn't :sex: on 22/07 or 23/07....:cry:


----------



## buffycat

will have to raid fridge fodder......only chocolate in there though.......ooh, just spied some cream cakes as well....have rung up the helpline asking for my money back though! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> am 30 days normally, though last month was 26 (hence i started testing on day 12). Unfortunately, only viable :sex: was on 24/07/08......i've also been tracking the different stages...24/07 was a 3....
> 
> 
> *Stage 1	Lasting 2 - 3 days CM is Sticky or Gummy (S)
> Stage 2	Lasting 2- 4 days: CM is Creamy, Milky, Lotion Like - Beginning of your fertile period (C)
> Stage 3	Lasting 1-5 days: Egg white Cervical Fluid - At this time you are very fertile. (E)
> Stage 4	Dry, Moist or Sticky (Infertile)*
> 
> 
> i still feel really doubtful though, especially as we didn't :sex: on 22/07 or 23/07....:cry:

Oh you never know that....it just takes once and one spermie!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - No-ones answered the question yet on TTC??
> 
> Buffycat - Thats shite you have no crisps now

I know - they don't like me over there. :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh I hope that you got lucky hun.


----------



## buffycat

humph.....just hope the spermies were a bit more active than DH was this month!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> will have to raid fridge fodder......only chocolate in there though.......ooh, just spied some cream cakes as well....have rung up the helpline asking for my money back though! :rofl:

You girls are getting me hungry! I have some Swinging Sesame Stix sitting at my desk. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - they do like you. :hugs:

Buffycat - Glad you called the helpline!! :rofl: yummy cream cakes. I could do with scones, cream and jam but haven't got any of the ingredients :cry:


----------



## buffycat

someone just answered in ttc, though i think they didn't answer the question (if you catch my drift!)

the cream cake was a bit crap to be honest....was a chocolate eclair....i made scones on sunday.....!

mmmm, maybe i'll go home via mcdonalds tonight.....


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> humph.....just hope the spermies were a bit more active than DH was this month!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> someone just answered in ttc, though i think they didn't answer the question (if you catch my drift!)
> 
> the cream cake was a bit crap to be honest....was a chocolate eclair....i made scones on sunday.....!
> 
> mmmm, maybe i'll go home via mcdonalds tonight.....

Yeah, I'm actually more confused now after the response. Then again, it doesn't take much to confuse me :dohh:

McDonald's?!?!?!?! I LOVE Mickey D's!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ooooh get a cornetto flurry!! Theyre delicious!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Why people say things if they are not sure???? If you don't know then don't say anything at all!!! Was that abit harsh??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Ooooh get a cornetto flurry!! Theyre delicious!!

Ohh...we don't have those here in the US. We have a McFlurry, which I'm guessing would be the same thing? You can get Oreo or M&M McFlurry.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Why people say things if they are not sure???? If you don't know then don't say anything at all!!! Was that abit harsh??

Nope, not harsh at all. I agree - or at least say you aren't sure. lol


----------



## buffycat

just found an alpen bar in my desk - that will have to keep me going for a while....!

might try a cornetto mcflurry though! :D
an oreo one would be good - don't think we have those though....


----------



## Sambatiki

which alpen bar is it??


----------



## Chris77

Oh, I don't think we have Alpen bars here either. :shrug:


----------



## buffycat

Alpen light - Apple & Sultana.......

Chris - they are low fat cereal bars........barley touch the sides to be honest.....:rofl:


----------



## buffycat

something funny....

my customer has asked me if i can go out to the headoffice of one of their cusomers to help sort out an issue.....

there was i thinking, 'oh could it be Next, Selfridges, John Lewis.....even M&S - some glam day out in London etc'

no, it's Pound Stretcher! in Huddersfiled too!

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

buffy - Like that one. P.s hope you don't mind me calling you buffy. Im a lazy moo today


----------



## LeaArr

Oh boy. I am so tired today. I haven't even started work and I am ready to go home to bed.


----------



## LeaArr

Oh...Check the ticker

One Month Happy Dance 

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon ladies... how is everyone today?


----------



## buffycat

phew...had a panic then, the whole bnb site wouldn't work - thought i might have to do some, gulp, work, gulp.

i have some bizarre nicknames at work, so feel free to call me buffy! :D


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> phew...had a panic then, the whole bnb site wouldn't work - thought i might have to do some, gulp, work, gulp.
> 
> i have some bizarre nicknames at work, so feel free to call me buffy! :D

Oh, I know I couldn't access bnb either! I got real paranoid thinking that my job caught on and blocked me. :rofl: I was freaking out.


----------



## Chris77

lcrepka said:


> Oh boy. I am so tired today. I haven't even started work and I am ready to go home to bed.

Good Morning!

I know what you mean I hate it when my day starts off like that!


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> lcrepka said:
> 
> 
> Oh boy. I am so tired today. I haven't even started work and I am ready to go home to bed.
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> I know what you mean I hate it when my day starts off like that!Click to expand...

i've been here for 8 hours and i still feel like that!:D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there..... God I thought..... life without BNB was tough!! 

Hi Icrepka I looked at your youtube its dead good. Really like the look of canada. 

Hi Mrs Natalie looked at your wedding pics, you look beautiful!!! *wolf whistles*


----------



## Sambatiki

*pokes chris* We got an answer on the TTC thread


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Afternoon ladies... how is everyone today?

Good Morning Natalie :hi:

I am doing well, thanks. How are you?


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> *pokes chris* We got an answer on the TTC thread

Ohhhhh.....gotta go check it out. :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Kerry. We're still waiting on official ones..

We walked up Snowdon and got soaked yesterday and now my bum hurts!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies... how is everyone today?
> 
> Good Morning Natalie :hi:
> 
> I am doing well, thanks. How are you?Click to expand...

I'm fine thanks Chris, tired from all the driving but fine...

Having issues of OPKs at the moment!!!


----------



## Chris77

Natalie, I just noticed we're on the same cycle!!

Do you wanna be cycle buds?


----------



## owo

Sorry i was busy doing the W word and then the site was down.
Chris - In answer to your OV Pain question. I usually get it for a few days it usually stops once i've ovulated. This last cycle, i started getting it on CD9 through to CD14, EWCM was around the same time although there was a ton of it on CD14. I believe i ovulated on CD15

Of course this is different for everyone, but this is how it works for me.

lcrepka - I can't view youtube at work as it's blocked but will check it out later at home.

Natalie - How was the honeymoon?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

Sorry not been on this week, the receptionist has had a bike accident so I am doing her job and my own! 

OWO - OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buffycat

walked up Snowdon....??? that's a bit radical isn't it??!?! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Owo, very exciting.

Chris - sounds like a plan... I had a faint line on an OPk on Monday but none since and I don't believe it! lol

Buffy - DH is a bit radical, I went up in jeans with my running shorts underneath and had to take jeans off as it rained for a solid hour walking up there... Walk down was easy Walk up is awful!!!


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Sorry i was busy doing the W word and then the site was down.
> Chris - In answer to your OV Pain question. I usually get it for a few days it usually stops once i've ovulated. This last cycle, i started getting it on CD9 through to CD14, EWCM was around the same time although there was a ton of it on CD14. I believe i ovulated on CD15
> 
> Of course this is different for everyone, but this is how it works for me.
> 
> lcrepka - I can't view youtube at work as it's blocked but will check it out later at home.
> 
> Natalie - How was the honeymoon?

Ok thanks Owo. So, I think I'm ovulating today then. :happydance: Wow, I'm pretty amazed at myself that I correctly figured out the day from a month ago! :happydance: Of course I don't have any EWCM yet, but I'll have to check internally when I go home, I can never tell by externally.


----------



## buffycat

a little too energetic for me!

so, for a Wednesday evening - anything planned peeps?
(though we know what Chris will be up to!)


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Congrats Owo, very exciting.
> 
> Chris - sounds like a plan... I had a faint line on an OPk on Monday but none since and I don't believe it! lol
> 
> Buffy - DH is a bit radical, I went up in jeans with my running shorts underneath and had to take jeans off as it rained for a solid hour walking up there... Walk down was easy Walk up is awful!!!

YaY! :happydance: I haven't done an OPK yet. I USUALLY have a 30-31 day cycle, although a couple of times this year I was on a 42 and 43 day cycle, but usually anywhere from 30-35. Since I had OV pain for the past 3 days, I THINK I'm ovulating today. I really need to buy an OPK...maybe hubby will let me.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> a little too energetic for me!
> 
> so, for a Wednesday evening - anything planned peeps?
> (though we know what Chris will be up to!)

:rofl::rofl: I'm even doing my homework and studying at work, so there's no excuse later tonight. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - What do you mean if hubby will let you. In the words of a very wise sporting goods company 'Nike' Just Do It!!! :rofl:

Natalie - Well done on your trip up snowdon!! I can't wait until the official pics come.

Tracy - How the devil are you??? Glad to see you back!

Buffycat - Im checking that my mojo hasn't broken since yesterday!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Kerry hope your cold goes soon - summer ones are just the worst!


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> so, for a Wednesday evening - anything planned peeps?
> (though we know what Chris will be up to!)

Not much planned. Although this nausea is hitting me again this afternoon, like yesterday afternoon and that went on into the evening, so if today pans out like yesterday then i will be lying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself, watching TV.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am soooo fed up, my periods are just not right still after my m/c they are just on and off for ages one day I bleed the next not, the last one went on for two weeks and this one so far is 6 days - I used to be just 4 days of solid bleeding, I just dont know if my body is back to normal or not yet???


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Thanks Kerry hope your cold goes soon - summer ones are just the worst!

Oh hi Tracy :hi: Didn't see you sneaking in here! How you been?


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> so, for a Wednesday evening - anything planned peeps?
> (though we know what Chris will be up to!)
> 
> Not much planned. Although this nausea is hitting me again this afternoon, like yesterday afternoon and that went on into the evening, so if today pans out like yesterday then i will be lying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself, watching TV.Click to expand...

Feeling sick is a GREAT sign!! eat some ginger biscuits or drink ginger tea - Asda do a nice one :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerry hope your cold goes soon - summer ones are just the worst!
> 
> Oh hi Tracy :hi: Didn't see you sneaking in here! How you been?Click to expand...


Ok thanks, except horrid :witch: doing my head in!!! How are you?


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - What do you mean if hubby will let you. In the words of a very wise sporting goods company 'Nike' Just Do It!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> True, but DH controls the finances - but you're right I think I'll just go and order one on-line.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerry hope your cold goes soon - summer ones are just the worst!
> 
> Oh hi Tracy :hi: Didn't see you sneaking in here! How you been?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, except horrid :witch: doing my head in!!! How are you?Click to expand...

Oh I'm sorry, the :witch:always gives me headaches as well. I'm doing okay, thanks. I'd be doing a whole bunch bettr if I knew if we were TTC this month or not. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - You know Im right!!! :rofl: Buy now think later!! 

Tracy - Im so sorry your having such a rotten time with it all. Have you been back to the docs? Would they be able to do anything? :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerry hope your cold goes soon - summer ones are just the worst!
> 
> Oh hi Tracy :hi: Didn't see you sneaking in here! How you been?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, except horrid :witch: doing my head in!!! How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm sorry, the :witch:always gives me headaches as well. I'm doing okay, thanks. I'd be doing a whole bunch bettr if I knew if we were TTC this month or not. :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL sorry Chris that is a british saying ' doing my head in' means annoying me! I will have a headache tomorrow though, it is my birthday today and I have some friends coming over for wine and nibbles :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Not sure, I think I will wait another cycle and see if it improves, I am just worried in case I am not back to 'normal' and then don't ever get my BFP :-(


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerry hope your cold goes soon - summer ones are just the worst!
> 
> Oh hi Tracy :hi: Didn't see you sneaking in here! How you been?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, except horrid :witch: doing my head in!!! How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm sorry, the :witch:always gives me headaches as well. I'm doing okay, thanks. I'd be doing a whole bunch bettr if I knew if we were TTC this month or not. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sorry Chris that is a british saying ' doing my head in' means annoying me! I will have a headache tomorrow though, it is my birthday today and I have some friends coming over for wine and nibbles :happydance:Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhh..... :dohh:

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Why don't you know if you are TTC this month or not Chris?


----------



## Sambatiki

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *
 



Attached Files:







669157ow6gb2t4f3.gif
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## buffycat

you're a quiet one! Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - You'll get your :bfp:. really hope you enjoy yourself tonight.


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Kerry!!


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Your welcome. Just hope it put a smile on ya face for a few seconds


----------



## golcarlilly

And Buffycat !!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Why don't you know if you are TTC this month or not Chris?

Tracy, long story. Check out yesterday's thread in BAW. We are supposed to be trying put DH pulled out the other night when we :sex: Read all about it in BAW Tuesday - don't want to bore everyone else to death with it. lol


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Not sure, I think I will wait another cycle and see if it improves, I am just worried in case I am not back to 'normal' and then don't ever get my BFP :-(

Awww :hugs: It'll improve! And you WILL get your :bfp:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Why don't you know if you are TTC this month or not Chris?
> 
> Tracy, long story. Check out yesterday's thread in BAW. We are supposed to be trying put DH pulled out the other night when we :sex: Read all about it in BAW Tuesday - don't want to bore everyone else to death with it. lolClick to expand...


OH NO!! I will go and have a read :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

You know Chris, I wouldn't even ask your FIL if its okay, I mean I know it's his house but what if he said no? I would just go ahead and get on with it and weather the storm if and when it comes, I think you would find he would be over the moon anyway to know he was going to be a grandad?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> You know Chris, I wouldn't even ask your FIL if its okay, I mean I know it's his house but what if he said no? I would just go ahead and get on with it and weather the storm if and when it comes, I think you would find he would be over the moon anyway to know he was going to be a grandad?

I COMPLETELY agree with you!! I just wish I could get DH to see it that way. It's like knocking my head against a wall! :growlmad:


----------



## owo

golcarlilly said:


> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> so, for a Wednesday evening - anything planned peeps?
> (though we know what Chris will be up to!)
> 
> Not much planned. Although this nausea is hitting me again this afternoon, like yesterday afternoon and that went on into the evening, so if today pans out like yesterday then i will be lying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself, watching TV.Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling sick is a GREAT sign!! eat some ginger biscuits or drink ginger tea - Asda do a nice one :hugs:Click to expand...

That's what i keep telling myself. I didn't feel sick at all last time and we all know how that ended. I had some dry crackers when i got in last night and after a couple of hours i felt better. Just didn't think to bring them to work with me. Will remember them tomorrow.

Happy Birthday - Got anything special planned?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hope he will come round to your way of thinking soon hun!! 

I have to go now, almost five here, woohoo!! have a good rest of the day and catch up with you all tomorrow xx


----------



## golcarlilly

owo said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> so, for a Wednesday evening - anything planned peeps?
> (though we know what Chris will be up to!)
> 
> Not much planned. Although this nausea is hitting me again this afternoon, like yesterday afternoon and that went on into the evening, so if today pans out like yesterday then i will be lying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself, watching TV.Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling sick is a GREAT sign!! eat some ginger biscuits or drink ginger tea - Asda do a nice one :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what i keep telling myself. I didn't feel sick at all last time and we all know how that ended. I had some dry crackers when i got in last night and after a couple of hours i felt better. Just didn't think to bring them to work with me. Will remember them tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Birthday - Got anything special planned?Click to expand...

Just a couple of friends coming round early evening then will be dinner and a movie (at home) see you tomorrow hope the sickness goes xx


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hope he will come round to your way of thinking soon hun!!
> 
> I have to go now, almost five here, woohoo!! have a good rest of the day and catch up with you all tomorrow xx

Thanks. Havea good evening Tracy!


----------



## LeaArr

owo- This is the only place you can say this i'm sure, but I am glad you are sick!! Very good show girl!!


----------



## NatalieW

So Chris, shall we set up a new thread in cycle buddies??


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> *Hi Icrepka I looked at your youtube its dead good. Really like the look of canada. *


Thanks. I'm going to try to keep it updated. There should be some great views of Canada to come. I'll have to bring my camera to Banff next time.


----------



## Sambatiki

Icrepka - Id like that. Im going to try and include more pics in my journal!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> So Chris, shall we set up a new thread in cycle buddies??

Absolutely! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Natalie, I started a thread over in Cycle Buddies.


----------



## owo

lcrepka said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> *Hi Icrepka I looked at your youtube its dead good. Really like the look of canada. *
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm going to try to keep it updated. There should be some great views of Canada to come. I'll have to bring my camera to Banff next time.Click to expand...

I love Banff, really want to go back.


----------



## Sambatiki

Id like to go to canada.... *sighs*

Owo - Are you going to try and get an early scan?


----------



## owo

Sambatiki said:


> Id like to go to canada.... *sighs*
> 
> Owo - Are you going to try and get an early scan?

Can you believe that i haven't even phoned the doctors yet. I keep expecting it all to end and then have to explain to the doctor that i had been too hasty. 
Yes i am going to try. I'm just worried that they'll say no. They can't can they, seeing as i had a missed miscarriage and was blissfully unaware for four weeks that anything was wrong.


----------



## Chris77

I've only ever been to Niagara Falls. We stayed on the Canadian side and had a blast!


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - PP managed to get one. So im sure that you will too. Just explain how you feel.


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Id like to go to canada.... *sighs*
> 
> Owo - Are you going to try and get an early scan?
> 
> Can you believe that i haven't even phoned the doctors yet. I keep expecting it all to end and then have to explain to the doctor that i had been too hasty.
> Yes i am going to try. I'm just worried that they'll say no. They can't can they, seeing as i had a missed miscarriage and was blissfully unaware for four weeks that anything was wrong.Click to expand...

Owo, I would think they should be able to give you an early scan in light of what happened before! I have a friend who had an ectopic pregnancy and the minute she found out she was pregnant again, they did a scan right away.


----------



## owo

I think i'll give the doctors a call on Monday. Perhaps i'll feel more positive that i've got through a week and believe that it is actually happening.
If i don't get an early scan i will go to the private clinic down the road that does then for about £100. I'm definetely not waiting another 8 weeks to find out all is ok.


----------



## owo

I'm off home now for some dry crackers.
Have a good afternoon/evening everyone.
xx


----------



## buffycat

don't blame you owo....i certainly have no intentions of waiting for a scan when it is my turn....now don't go too mad on those dry crackers of yours!

Chris - we're off to Niagra (Canadian side ) when we're over in the US in September! Can you receommend anywhere to stay?!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I don't blame you either Owo. I would do the same thing!

Have a great evening Owo!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> don't blame you owo....i certainly have no intentions of waiting for a scan when it is my turn....now don't go too mad on those dry crackers of yours!
> 
> Chris - we're off to Niagra (Canadian side ) when we're over in the US in September! Can you receommend anywhere to stay?!

Ohhhh...gosh it's been YEARS, I was a teenager with my parents. I THINK we stayed at the AmeriCana, which came highly recommended to us.


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> Natalie, I started a thread over in Cycle Buddies.

Just found it :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Night hun!!! 

Buffycat - me either they better give me one too!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I have only been there once myself. I was on a day trip with my family. it was loads of fun. if it wasn't so far from Calgary, i'd invite you for coffee...


----------



## buffycat

i'll take a look later on tonight! see you all tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## buffycat

lcrepka said:


> I have only been there once myself. I was on a day trip with my family. it was loads of fun. if it wasn't so far from Calgary, i'd invite you for coffee...

maybe next time then.....we almost decided on Vancouver Island this time round....and a train across part of Canada!


----------



## buffycat

Sambatiki said:


> Owo - Night hun!!!
> 
> Buffycat - me either they better give me one too!!!

we will just shout until they do ! :D


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i'll take a look later on tonight! see you all tomorrow! :wave:

Bye Buffy, have a good evening!


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> lcrepka said:
> 
> 
> I have only been there once myself. I was on a day trip with my family. it was loads of fun. if it wasn't so far from Calgary, i'd invite you for coffee...
> 
> maybe next time then.....we almost decided on Vancouver Island this time round....and a train across part of Canada!Click to expand...


Ah, Vancouver Island. I miss it so. My Mom and Grandparents live there. I haven't been in a while sadly. I am hoping to be able to go sometime next year though. 

My cousin took the train from Saskatchewan to Vancouver Island. She said it was lovely going through the mountains. Seems like a worthwhile trek for sure.


----------



## Chris77

Canada looks and sounds beautiful. Will have to make another trip there sometime.


----------

